# The Euro € - buy now or next week?



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I am off on holiday on the 19th.

It's at 1.236 at the moment, should I buy now, or wait?

Anybody know?

I should know, but don't have a clue


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

the best it has been in the last four months is about 1.29 so its not going to change that much mate. best way is to find a free exchange - post office maybe.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, fair enough, Thomas cook are offering commission-free exchange..


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

I doubt it'll change much to be honest. I bought it at 1.23 in March, and again in Sept.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Lowest it has been for a month now so I would wait and hope for a recovery.

1.29 has been seen on a few occasions this month

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/fds/hi/business/market_data/currency/11/13/default.stm


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I've read elsewhere that if the BOE reduce interest rates as expected tomorrow, then the value of the pound to other currencies would go up.
Of course the european bank are expected to cut rates too so god knows!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

where are you going on holiday, by the way?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Feurtaventura, thanks for the replies so far :thumb:


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm on the other side, its great for us over here in Ireland becuase it means 80p to the euro... makes mail order a much happier experience!!

Bit for the OP, the EU central bank meets the end of this week and euro interest rates are due another 0.5% cut - this will firm up the exchange rate. If it moves it will be better for me and worse for you, although we are talking tiny percentages. Also the dollar will firm up after the election yesterday also hitting sterling

to be fair on your hols have one less beer each night and you save more than worrying about exchange rates.... or better still have one extra and worry about nothing at all 

No yis cant come in.... tough


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

It's all over the place at the mo, we went to Spain last week and the rate was 1.19 when we changed the £££'s over.

Hope you get some decent sun for your trip, it was awful last week in the South of Spain, so much so they I came back 2 days early.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

reefer110 said:


> It's all over the place at the mo, we went to Spain last week and the rate was 1.19 when we changed the £££'s over.
> 
> Hope you get some decent sun for your trip, it was awful last week in the South of Spain, so much so they I came back 2 days early.


its been humping it down for two weeks solid here in the north aswel mate.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Good job I'm not going to Spain


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Good job I'm not going to Spain


You're not wrong !!!!!!!!! Last Friday was the worst, we went out in the hire car and managed to get lost, end up in Torremolinos (sp) and the deluge was so heavy that the streets were seriously flooded, so much so the drains couldn't cope, local officials were directing traffic...chaos. I spoke to a guy at the airport on Tuesday who told me he attended a wedding (poor buggers) in Torre and they actually had human waste flowing past them in the street :doublesho


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

reefer110 said:


> You're not wrong !!!!!!!!! Last Friday was the worst, we went out in the hire car and managed to get lost, end up in Torremolinos (sp) and the deluge was so heavy that the streets were seriously flooded, so much so the drains couldn't cope, local officials were directing traffic...chaos. I spoke to a guy at the airport on Tuesday who told me he attended a wedding (poor buggers) in Torre and they actually had human waste flowing past them in the street :doublesho


Thats normall for Spain, isnt it?


----------

